# WOW members congratz  on a job well done!



## Zeek (Aug 7, 2012)

We hit 500 members today and even more important we avg about 140 of our active registered members online during the day and evening!  

 Some sites have  thousands of members and still don't have 100 of their ppl online at any given time, our list down there showing active members is current and legit and updates automatically when someone logs in or out of the site.  Now the guests number I don't know and not sure I buy it at all but whatever may be a glitch in the system. The old system of running boards is broken and has long been due for an over haul. The whole bullshit of that members are on the sites as a privlidge and sponsors keep the lights on is horseshit!! members supporting the boards keep the lights on and without them there would be no sponsors.  Also elitest crap doesn't exist here The admin has the exact same status as a newbie just in the door and that is how it should be! Vets being decided on by admins or just mods alone is also a brtoken and outdated system!  The members are smart enough to run and decide things on their board and we are going to prove it!

 Anyway The MEMBERS have built this site and are shaping it into what it will become and i think you having a say in everything that goes on here, no source protection, honest feedback encouraged and welcomed as well as the freedom to do or say whatever you want with the exception of our two rules!  is hwat is causing such a great response from our guys that join.

 I'm honored to be an SI member with you all and lets keep it up!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 7, 2012)

I love being a part of this team.SI till I die!


----------



## Zeek (Aug 7, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> I love being a part of this team.SI till I die!



 Bundy, could not have said it better myself

All the members here and the mods and admin are all part of the same team! I'm a guy that sticks needles in his ass just like the rest of you


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 7, 2012)

I REALLY like this site......


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 8, 2012)

I started at Elite Fitness, found Ology and then found this site. To be honest, this site has been the best for helping me with the information and resources i needed. SI is the best!


----------



## grind4it (Aug 8, 2012)

It's good to see this thing grow.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 8, 2012)

This site is a good one. As a rule I generally don't go on any site with the word "steroid" in the title. This one is the exception.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 8, 2012)

I love this site as well, i hope it stays personal as it has so far, id hate to see it get too big like other sites where people are bashing the newbees and crap like that for legitimete questions and acting elitist as zeek pointed out! 

Hope to be here with no issues for a very long time! Glad i was invited!


----------



## Zeek (Aug 8, 2012)

No worries on that ever happening while an old buzzard holds a cane around here! I have zero tolerance for ppl flaming each other on a board. If they want to act like fools do it in PM's  This site is about helping each other and the brotherhood and  sub culture that we are all a part of! Newbies are also key for a sites growth over time, if a site does not bring in newbies regularly it is a site that will soon die!




j2048b said:


> I love this site as well, i hope it stays personal as it has so far, id hate to see it get too big like other sites where people are bashing the newbees and crap like that for legitimete questions and acting elitist as zeek pointed out!
> 
> Hope to be here with no issues for a very long time! Glad i was invited!


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 8, 2012)

Love this place.. Keep the Si train chugging!


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 8, 2012)

Keep it movie brothers!!

*SI Brotherhooooooooood!*


----------



## Jake_House (Aug 8, 2012)

Truely a solid group of guys right here.


----------



## Shane1974 (Aug 8, 2012)

The best site available. I visit no other sites! I joined ology after I joined SI, but after experiencing the way things are here, I never went back to ology. Everyone has been so helpful, and I have learned so much and made many friends. SI is my home, bro!


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 8, 2012)

Reading this brought a chill to my back.  Basically what it comes down to is we're not helping each other for their safety of aas. We do that but even more we have grown to have a good bond with each other and have fun. Being when we pretty much started it we had what 100 members or something like that. Not alot of members back then but we all knew what was going on pretty much. We have guys with tons of knowledge like get some, Cs, ez and so many more. Keep it up fellas.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 8, 2012)

Def the diffence here is th eway WE ALL do things here and RESPECT eachother, I hope this never goes way...


----------



## HH (Aug 8, 2012)

*This is Home! *


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 8, 2012)

................


----------



## DF (Aug 8, 2012)

This site is truley one of a kind.  Not only do we have a whole lot of knowledge here.  We have the best bunch of guy & gals to hang with as well.  Thank you all for letting me be part of the Brotherhood.


----------



## OCDude (Aug 8, 2012)

Love the camraderie here! feels good to know there's smart guys out there who are all looking out for each other, and as I told Bundy the occasional bro "Get your head outta your ass" slap is acceptable as well!


----------



## JOMO (Aug 8, 2012)

Me Gusta SI!!! 

It is home, proud to be a part of this site.


----------



## creekrat (Aug 9, 2012)

Just glad that I was invited over here.  Nice not having to Wade thru the BS that others have


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

